# جايز يكون عقلك اقوى من عقلى وتقدر تفيدنى



## talima (14 أغسطس 2007)

_اللى بيحب اللة ورسولة يعطينى رد موفق انا فى هندسة حلوان وانتهيت من اعدادى وعرفت ان انا []ممكن احول لهندسة القاهرة بس ليا 3 اقسام فقط هما اللى ينفع ادخلهم كيمياء وبيترول وطيران هل احول لهندسة القاهرة وادخل قسم من دول وما فائدة هذا القسم مستقبليا ولا افضل فى حلوان ولو قعدت فى حلوان ادخل قسم كهرباء باور ولا اتصالات ولا ميكا ترونكس وما فائدة هذا القسم مستقبليا مع العلم ان شريك حياتى فى كل شى وهو صديق العمر كان معايا فى حلوان ولسة محول القاهرة ودخل طيران بس انا شايف ان انا مش هعدى فى دراستها ولا شغلها علشان خاطرى لو بتحب ربنا بج د اعطينى رد يفيدنى علشان انا على اعتاب الدراسة وباب التحويل قرب يقفل :33: اللهم سبتنى على دينك ووففقنى لما فية الخير لى ولغيرى يا ارحم الراحمين_


----------



## مدير الانتاج (14 أغسطس 2007)

انا من رايي ان انت عندك مشكلة في الاختيار وانت لازم تكوني حاطه هدف في راسك عيزه تكوني ايه 
صلي استخاره وربنا حيوفقك 
انا رايي ان المستقبل في الميكاترونكس.


----------



## talima (14 أغسطس 2007)

الف شكر على الرد


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (14 أغسطس 2007)

*مرحباً بك أخي الكريم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم, عملية إختيار القسم من أكثر الأشياء التي تقف عقبة في طريق أي طالب في كلية الهندسة, ولكن حتى يتم الإختيار بإذن الله يجب إتباع الآتي
1- تحديد مدى قدرتك الذهنية والعقلية.
2- هل تتوافق هذه القدرات مع القدرات المطلوبة في القسم
3- عمل إستخارة حتى تجعل التوفيق من عند الله.
سواءً كانت جامعة حلوان أو القاهرة, يجب أن تتخرج من قسم بتقدير مميز حتى تستطيع أن تعمل في المجال الذي تريد بسهولة ويسر.
وكما هو واضح من كلامك بأن أمامك الإختيارات مفتوحة في جامعة حلوان بينما الإختيارات مقيدة في جامعة القاهرة, ولكن إختياراتك في جامعة حلوان متمركزة حول وجود مواد كهربية وإلكترونية في الأقسام وهذا لا تجده في الأقسام الثلاثة الموجودين في جامعة القاهرة.
لذلك لا أقول لك قم بإختيار جامعة كذا, ولكن أقول لك أنظر إلى القسم الذي تريده وتوكل على الله في دخوله في أي جامعة كان.
وتقبل تحياتي​


----------



## talima (14 أغسطس 2007)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس


----------

